# 05 Tacoma



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

The plow is ready to go...now work on the truck will commence. It needs a few things, lol new shocks & CO's, U-Joints, new fluids in the rear & tranny. most involved project is an upper ball joint...not sure why that went bad. maybe the plow or maybe the mileage 169k or worn suspension...maybe all 3 led to its failure. 

half this weekend then the rest the weekend after that.


----------

